
Scrum Is Not an Agile Software Development Framework - ingve
https://ronjeffries.com/articles/018-01ff/scrum-not-asd-1/
======
jaxtellerSoA
Favorite quote from a co-worker "Scrum is waterfall framework dressed in Agile
clothing."

